# [SOLVED] Sound Blaster Live 5.1 (SB0220) &amp; Win XP Pro



## wfransee

I'm having difficulty installing a pci sound blaster live 5.1 (sb0220) audio card in a HP D530 CMT (p/n dc577av).

Pentium IV 2.8 GHZ
512 MB RAM
Win XP Pro

When I attempt to run the installation software from creative labs, I get an error stating: Set up could not detect any sound blaster audio card on your system. However, Windows XP does indicate "new hardware found" and identifies the card as a "multimedia audio controller." XP is unable to "find" appropriate drivers itself...indicating that the device is not set up properly.

Hints? Suggestions? :4-dontkno


----------



## Guest

Hi,

I would go into Start, Control Panel, System, Hardware, Device Manager and delete all references to a sound device.

Next, reboot and enter BIOS setup menu.....and set PnP to DISABLED......Save and Exit.

Reboot and when it finds the card, then enter the latest software drivers that you have previously downloaded for the manufacturer's website. I know, you have a disk, but download the newest and greatest anyhow and feed those drivers in.

Hope that helps.


----------



## wfransee

Unfortunately, the only driver files that I can get from the Creative website are bundled in a self-installation executable file. Therefore, I can't pick the drivers...all I can do is execute the file...which then tells me that "no sound blaster audio card installed."


----------



## Guest

Hi,

Take a look here for drivers for the soundblaster:

http://www.driverguide.com/

Click on members

User ID = drivers

Password = all

Or, you can join free


----------



## playitagain

*sound blaster thought...*

Hi, wfransee 

I, too, had a sound card problem similar and almost the same card/same problem. I went to *gasp* the creative labs site and got email tech help.
They were VERY helpful and solved my problem. It took us several days to figure it out (wrong drivers  ) but I was able to get it working. 
They will need very number off the card you can possible find, because some of their products are very close in nature to each other.
I read one of the numbers wrong to start with which didn't help.
I got a guy with the last name of Ho or something similar. 
He was very helpful and stayed with me the whole time.
So, I am very happy with CLabs support. VERY happy.
Good luck.
playitagain...
btw: I totally agree about getting the most up-to-date drivers! If you're going to the trouble to do it...why settle for the bronze?


----------



## wfransee

Does anyone have the drivers for the SoundBlaster Live 5.1 (model: SB0220) for Windows XP in a non-self-installation format? Perhaps someone could zip the driver files and send them as an e-mail attachment. ([email protected])

Still, the driver files that I download from creative (in self-installation format) will not identify the audio card. I keep getting an error stating: setup could not detect any sound Blaster Audio card on your system. Windows XP identifies it as a "multimedia audio controller."

I have been going round and round with Creative tech support...no solution yet. Unfortunately, they say that they cannot send me the drivers in a non-selfinstallation format.

I've tried the driverguide.com site as well...same files as available on the Creative Site.


----------



## chungyfied

i have exact same problem with sound blaster live platinum and have made a post some time back but never got any real answers. basically i think that we cannot update drivers unless we get the driver file that is not in the self extracting format.. so if anybody could provide the driver file, which i think goes sth like emu10k, then we will never be able to update drivers. right now im still sitting on win98 because of and only because of this.
i am contemplating on upgrading to audigy as another choice though


----------



## Guest

Hi,

A friend recently told me that some drivers were available through the Singapore site that were not available with the US site for Soundblaster. Might be worth a visit to see.


----------



## iva

Does anyone have the drivers for the SoundBlaster Live 5.1 (model: SB0220) for Windows XP? Perhaps someone could zip the driver files and send them as an e-mail attachment. ([email protected])


----------



## jgulick48

*Re:Sound Blaster Live 5.1 (SB0220) Win XP Pro*

i have had a simmalar poblem with a creative sound card. What happend was I got the lates drivers for my card and those did not work. I downloaded and innstalled the next latest and that worked. I will email you the drivers for that card that came with my system when it was bought. creative no longer supports this card and you will need these drivers inorder to do digital output. the only thing is that these drivers are for all versions of windows except xp but it is worth a try they may still work.

confirmation on those drivers they will work with xp I will be sending those sortly.

I need to know from you guys an ftp site that everyone can acsess due to the massive size of the files. 182mb

go to streamload.com enter jgulick48 as user name and 5402267 as password files/cd alltogether in that location


----------



## EwryRobert

wfransee said:


> I'm having difficulty installing a pci sound blaster live 5.1 (sb0220) audio card in a HP D530 CMT (p/n dc577av).
> 
> Pentium IV 2.8 GHZ
> 512 MB RAM
> Win XP Pro
> 
> When I attempt to run the installation software from creative labs, I get an error stating: Set up could not detect any sound blaster audio card on your system. However, Windows XP does indicate "new hardware found" and identifies the card as a "multimedia audio controller." XP is unable to "find" appropriate drivers itself...indicating that the device is not set up properly.
> 
> Hints? Suggestions? :4-dontkno


That is Unusual because I got my drivers from Windows Update. so if you haven't try there. Hope that can help ya :sayyes:


----------



## Wozer

*Re: Sound Blaster Live 5.1 (SB0220) & Win XP Pro*

when you visit Widnoze update make sure to choose custom as opposed to express...


----------



## RockmasteR

*Re: Sound Blaster Live 5.1 (SB0220) & Win XP Pro*

Hello all,
Anyone needs a Sound Blaster Live 5.1 Driver for Win XP

Get it from here:


http://www.driverskit.com/freedownload/Sound_Card/Creative/Sound_Blaster_Live_5_1/15069.html

for the SB driver for win 9x, the CD that came with the SB is the best or u can use Driverguide.com


----------



## slurpeecollapse

*Re: Sound Blaster Live 5.1 (SB0220) & Win XP Pro*

I believe this is a driver I grabbed in my fiasco today , and I was able to unzip exe with winrar which allowed full access to the driver alone. It was downloaded from Creative looking under archives


----------



## jivritzeli

*Re: Sound Blaster Live 5.1 (SB0220) & Win XP Pro*

Hello
I have a problem too. I have the Sound Blaster Live and Logitech z-5500 speakers (5.1). I 've downloaded the latest drivers for my sound card and installed them. When i test the channels from my cards software the 5.1 system works really great, but when i play a movie or something the whole system works at stereo and rear speakers do not work. From "control panel->Sounds and audio devices->advanced settings" i have checked the 5.1 selection. 
Can anyone help me please?


----------



## slurpeecollapse

*Re: Sound Blaster Live 5.1 (SB0220) & Win XP Pro*

Play with the Creative settings. If not at the system bar, then under Start/Programs/Creative. I would check the EAX console and Creative Speaker Settings. Also make sure your application you use to play movies is configured properly. Goodluck


----------



## mrtav

*Re: Sound Blaster Live 5.1 (SB0220) & Win XP Pro*



wfransee said:


> I'm having difficulty installing a pci sound blaster live 5.1 (sb0220) audio card in a HP D530 CMT (p/n dc577av).
> 
> Pentium IV 2.8 GHZ
> 512 MB RAM
> Win XP Pro
> 
> When I attempt to run the installation software from creative labs, I get an error stating: Set up could not detect any sound blaster audio card on your system. However, Windows XP does indicate "new hardware found" and identifies the card as a "multimedia audio controller." XP is unable to "find" appropriate drivers itself...indicating that the device is not set up properly.
> 
> Hints? Suggestions? :4-dontkno



Well I have the same problem, the difference is that I have the original drivers that came with the card, they used to work before I reinstalled windows. after the reinstallation I have the problem mentioned above... any cure for this??
thanks in advance...


----------



## mrtav

*Re: Sound Blaster Live 5.1 (SB0220) & Win XP Pro*

Solved the problem, you would'nt belive how...
changed the optical drive and it installed with no problem... weird...


----------

